

Beyond Black and Yellow: The Stunning Colors of America’s Native Bees - pouyan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/08/beautiful-bees/?pid=7213&viewall=true
If you don&#x27;t look for bees, you probably don&#x27;t see them. At least not many of them. Sure, you might notice a honeybee, or a bumblebee, the generic names we use for the most well-known species -- but there are more than 4,000 bee species in North America alone.
======
pouyan
more pictures here:
[https://secure.flickr.com/photos/usgsbiml/sets/7215763046878...](https://secure.flickr.com/photos/usgsbiml/sets/72157630468783226/)

